# What is the Interest Rate on your Savings Account?



## Agape (Apr 3, 2009)

As people seem to be placing higher quantities of money in high interest savings account due to market volatility, I was wondering what interest rates people are getting on their savings, and from what institutions. 

I.E. 

Rosenort Credit Union (MB) - 3.0% TFSA, 2.25% Regular Savings, no term length.
Royal Bank - 1.75%


----------



## mfd (Apr 3, 2009)

1.65% with PC financial apparently 

I don't think I'm earning anything with the money I have in my scotia bank account.


----------



## Loonie (Apr 5, 2009)

I get 3.6% at my bank


----------



## Knight Rider (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a CIBC Bonus savings account, 1.75% as long as my balance is 5k+. I'm looking to move to a TD Select Service account soon though.


----------



## The_Number (Apr 3, 2009)

1.75% with HSBC Direct


----------



## mesaana14 (Apr 4, 2009)

1.85% at ING right now.


----------



## junkyardbottles (Apr 3, 2009)

Loonie - care to share where your savings account is?

1.85% at ING as well


----------



## Agape (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Loonie,

Does that rate require a certain term or monetary amount to qualify?


----------



## DAvid (Apr 3, 2009)

Current posted rates can be found here:
http://money.canoe.ca/rates/savings_2.html

DAvid


----------



## Patricia (Apr 3, 2009)

1.75% at Alterna credit union


----------



## Hazelnut (Apr 10, 2009)

1.85% at ING & getting lower every month, but it's such a pain in the *** to switch banks.


----------



## CheckingIn (Apr 4, 2009)

Loonie, is your account with People's Choice? They had a 3.6% rate, but then dropped ty 3.0% as of April 1st, so I doubt you are with them (since your post is after April 1).


----------



## Retireat50 (Apr 6, 2009)

royal e savings 1.5%
Achieva savings 2.1%


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

1.85% at ING.


----------



## STone (Apr 17, 2009)

Canadian Tire Financial is offering 2.5% on there savings account. Anyone have experience with them? It sure looks like PC Financial is turning into another big bank, without any of the services. I will still keep my chequing account there but I think my savings will find a new home.


----------



## confusion (Apr 17, 2009)

FYI folks, ING is at 1.7% and has been at that for at least a few weeks now...


----------



## jibpedersen (Apr 4, 2009)

*a list of saving account interest rates*

I just found this up-to-date list of savings account rates on the Canadian Business website 

http://www.canadianbusiness.com/my_money/rates/deposit_account/index.jsp

I notice that my credit union (Coast Capital) isn't listed there. I get 1.65%. I'm not complaining though, because there are no fees on any of my accounts with them. I love it. More than makes up for a slightly lower interest rate. 

Old Scotia Bank wasn't giving me a dime in interest and was still charging me fees every month for everything they could think of it seemed. Apparently it was the best account they could give me. Very sad.


----------



## schmengei (Apr 18, 2009)

Another good resource. Hard to believe Cdn Tire wins the savings prize

http://www.redflagdeals.com/deals/main.php/financial/savingsaccount/


----------



## Agape (Apr 3, 2009)

*Down down down...*

So the BoC dropped it's interest rate, so I guess that means we'll be losing at least a 1/4 percent on our savings accounts. 

Presently my CU rates at RCU are 2.25% regular savings, and 2.75 TFSA and RRSP. Most likely with a .25% drop in regular savings expected anytime now. B.t.w. I do not pay any fees for those accounts.

Maybe it's time to lock into a mortgage rather than continue to save.


----------



## BeautifulAngel (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm very happy to announce that I no longer owe anything on my credit card. However, when I had one the interest rate was 2.0%


----------



## gocanada (Jan 3, 2014)

This is a good resource for HISA rates: https://www.highinterestsavings.ca/chart/


----------

